# The Witch - Polar Lights Version.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Here's my take on the Polar Lights Witch kit. I was going for a comic book / Scooby Doo / Hillarious House Of Frightenstein look on the rocks. I might display this at my store when I get a few Witch kits for sale, just so the customer can see what it looks like when compleated. Enjoy!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just wish I could have got a picture of the critters in the cages.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, the critters in the cages are always difficult to see or to show, which is a shame. But great work and excellent detail, with everything picked out nicely so that you can see what it is, unlike mine, which is all too dark.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

This is one kit that makes me shiver when it comes to building up cause of al the pieces to it:freak:.But ya did a really sweet job on her:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

She looks really great Trevor! I really like your choices for colour and all the extra detail on the smaller parts. 
Well done!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great job, Trevor! I particularly like the choice of white hair...very striking!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

As a kid in the 70's i remember getting this kit for a birthday and when the box was opened up i didn't belive all the small parts to it!.. so it just remained in its box!.. now 30 years on i got the re-issue and had tons of fun building this great kit!.. i also found it a pitty you can't see the things in the rear cages.. i think it is one of the best parts on the model!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lookin really good. I am painting a glow one right now... I like your painted bottles and jugs. THey look much better than the poorly done clear parts in the kit. The big jug on the table is probably earthenware anyway...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice model and one of my favs as I recall building my first one back in the day, around 1965. I have pics of my last and likely final one in my photos section. I like how your witch is a really old one, totally white hair! First time I have seen one painted up like that. Again nice job, thanks for letting us see.

Bob K.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

It's funny, the Witch is the one kit I didn't think I would enjoy building. Having just finished mine, I can say I had more fun with it than any of the other Aurora repops. 

I just went crazy with colored glow paints and glow plastic parts.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks GREAT Trevor! Love all the details and the paint jjob you did on her!

This is also in my "to do" pile...want to get this one started some day!

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX guys! Yeah, this kit IS intimidating with it's parts count, but once you get over the fear of building it, it is quite fun! The next one I'm going to try and finish is the PL version of The Bride Of Frankenstein. 

I think the only way to be able to see the rear cages is to light them up somehow. Another detail idea would be to replace the kit molded bars with metal wire, say 1/16th" rod. Then replace the "Flat" cage backdrop with a 3D cage with the critters from various "Customize Monster Scenes" kits installed. I suppose if one was truely inclined, they could really detail The Witch beyond belief!

Anyone notice that the witches bones on the floor are the same ones included in the (now Revell) Dimetredon dinosaur kit?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great job on her! There's a lot of small details, and you nailed them all!:thumbsup:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I think this is one of the best stock builds of this kit I've ever seen.

-Neil


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Wonderful job MadCap!
I really enjoyed your take on this old favorite.
Your color choices nicely captured the Scoobie dooish theme you were after.
The snake looks great as do the bats and rats......impressive as always,:thumbsup: 

Cujo.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice work MCR! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Very nice!!!! I like the fact that you can see everything and tell what it is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Anyone notice that the witches bones on the floor are the same ones included in the (now Revell) Dimetredon dinosaur kit?


Yep, I noticed too, and it means that the Dimetrodon kit borrowed the bones from the Witch, and not vice versa (the Witch came several years before the the Sailback)! 
The Dimetrodon kit also borrowed the spider from the Forgotten Pris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done Trevor! This might be your best figure kit yet!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx Otto! Wait until I do the next one!


----------

